# 'Hungar Games' mill town for sale in N.C.



## copperkid3 (Mar 18, 2005)

*'Hunger Games' mill town for sale - Yahoo! Real Estate*

Only $1.4 million......for a 72 acre 'ghost town'.....


----------



## tailwagging (Jan 6, 2005)

how cool! my youngest son is one of those miners walk in the background in the pic.


----------



## HermitJohn (May 10, 2002)

Interesting, but if I had $1.4M, think I'd rather keep the cash. Dont think this property would be great investment at that price. Well unless you somehow got the rights and had the investment capital to make a hunger games theme park there.


----------

